
Ask HN: Anyone hacked the Mirror.co smart mirror? - leshokunin
I&#x27;ve got a Mirror.co smart mirror at home. It&#x27;s a nice mirror, but I don&#x27;t use the software very much. I was wondering if anyone looked into ways to hack it, run custom videos, anything at all. I haven&#x27;t found a single example online yet, which is surprising. I expected to see a Doom port.
======
byoung2
$1495 and $40 a month to not use it for its main selling point? Seems like you
could just use a $200 smart TV, a fitness tracker and a regular mirror to
achieve the same functionality

